# RE;Pulsatile abdominal structure



## Ms.M (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi,
what would be the diagnosis code for this. They had a U/S abd done.

441.4?


thank you,


----------



## jbaird (Apr 6, 2010)

This is always a tough one.  If there are no other symptoms I use 789.9 - other symptoms involving abdomen and pelvis.  If there's pain or a mass, code that instead because it is more specific.  You cannot code 441.4 unless the doctor states they have an aneurysm.


----------



## Ms.M (Apr 8, 2010)

*re; pulsatile abd structure*

Thank you very much!


----------

